# iPhone and Outlook



## YellowTJ (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok for those who have an iPhone... I hook it up to my PC and it has an option to sync my calendar, pictures, ans severl other things. I want it to synch my Outlook calendar, however it will not. When I plug in my iPod it works just fine. This leads me to think it's just something odd with the phone... anyone else have this. Apple support has yet to help. I've done all sorts of Outlook configuring and re-installed it. I'm working with Outlook 2007.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.iphoneatlas.com/2007/08/24/special-report-troubleshooting-iphone-sync-problems#Outlook


----------

